# Once again ... Georgia (Lawerenceville/Duluth) Looking For A Game



## Angelsboi (May 8, 2002)

I live in Lawerenceville and am looking for about 4 or 5 people to game with.  Im starting to have withdrawls.  Please let me know.  I have a place we can play at.


----------



## Angelsboi (May 31, 2002)

It would be every other Sunday or on Wednesday nights (Call of Cthulhu, DD3e or Star Wars)


----------



## Angelsboi (Jun 4, 2002)

no one?


----------

